# nitto



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

has anyone used any of the nitto dune grappler tires i was offered a deal on some new ones I would probably just use them half the year and use my continental suv tires the other six months. I have until monday to make up my mind. thanks in advanced for any info


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

They look like a good tire for the sand.


----------



## pelicanman (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey lipyanker, I have the Nitto grapplers on my f-350. I have seen dune grapplers on several other trucks that also carry truck-campers at a t/c rally last spring. The guys said that they really like them. I believe that they might be my next tire. They are much quieter than my grapplers and they also have a higher weight rating than my(12.5" X 35" X 16" on 16 X 10" rims.) I looked for some pics of those rigs and could not find any. I have also seen several trucks with the Terra-grapplers and the guys like them. Hope this helps. pelican man


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I have the Terra Grapplers on my f-150. 

I like them lots.

The Dunes look to be louder and rougher on the pavement. 

But they look like a great sand tire.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I had 35x12.5 Mud Grapplers on my F250 and they were awful. They had such an aggressive tread they really liked to dig in the sand, and they would deafen you at highway speeds. I literally couldn't hear the radio sometimes and forget taking a phone call. The only time I've ever gotten stuck was with those tires. Even aired down they weren't that great. The Dune Grapplers may be better suited since they were designed for sand. Just my .02.


----------



## pelicanman (Sep 3, 2006)

hey lipyanker, Did you get those dune grapplers? I saw a truck on AI this past weekend that had the dune grapplers on. They look nice! My mud grapplers did great this past weekend; even when I crossed several sets of tracks hauling a t/c they did great. Yea, basstardo, those grapplers(aggressive tread) are very noisy! Do I care? Not 1 bit. Why? If I get tired of the noise, I put the windows up. Are they still a bit noisy. YEP! pelican man


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I liked the noise at first. When I got the truck back from the shop that put the tires on I was like well these aren't too bad. Then I hit about 30-35 MPH and man did they start whining. Was neat for about the first week.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*ordered them*



pelicanman said:


> hey lipyanker, Did you get those dune grapplers?


 Yea i had to for $175 a piece couldnt resist but im in the process of searching some old threads because a p&ser had some rims i really liked and i want to match them with the dunes grapplers. But i really want to thank you guys for all the feedback i had to show my wife all the info i got from you folks so she wouldnt be too pissed


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*the rims*

are crager soft 8's like achievasc92


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

lipyanker said:


> are crager soft 8's like achievasc92


I had originally went with the Dune Grappler, but after proffesional advice decided against it.

1. Good sand tire
2. If you get caught in any mud you'll be hating it, to smooth a tread for that application.
3.I ended up buying M/T Baja MTZ 35"

GOOD LUCK


----------

